# Bugera 6262 vs. Valveking



## Heeboja (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm buying a lot of guitar equipment this summer and it includes a Schecter Loomis 7 and a new head. I'll get my brothers Behringer for the cab. I've been searching the Net for Bugera 6262 and Valveking. I have tried valveking and liked the sound. Could be more crunch in the middle range. Then i saw a Bugera 6262 (are they copying Peavey or what?) at Thomann.de for the same price. Started looking for it and found some reviews and clips. It sounded much better than the Valveking. The problem is that I've got no chance to test it. And I found some reviews that complain about the reliability. So what do you think? Which one?
Or give me ideas for a better one. It need to be in the same price range.

Genre: Metal but the amp should have a decent clean.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 23, 2008)

yes, the bugera 6262 is a copy of the peavey 5150/6505. i could not try it yet, just heard smaples which were not that bad..at least better than the valveking (i heard the valveking live and in the studio of a friend a few times, was always awful).

but what some people told me was that the construction of the bugera is horrible, if you turn a know the whole board moves etc.

i would always take a good solid state amp in that price range over a valveking/bugera/... - because "tube" does not mean "good" in this case.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 23, 2008)

It sounds like neither of the amps are your ideal, you might need some more searching, I can't help you with suggestions, but I'm sure many people on this site can.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 23, 2008)

The 6262 is actually a copy of the 6505+/5150II.

I hear they have some cheap parts and frequently die. The valvekings are decent, I've been able to get a pretty good sound that I like from the head version. The combo versions are complete shit, though.


----------



## Heeboja (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok I'll change the topic to be more suitable. Give me ideas for good amps in that price range. Metal is my genre, but the amp should have a decent clean also.

Edit: Btw what about this one? RANDALL RH-50 T HEAD - Thomann Verkkokauppa


----------



## petereanima (Apr 23, 2008)

NegaTiveXero said:


> The 6262 is actually a copy of the 6505+/5150II.



you are right, my fault.

6260 - 5150/6505
6262 - 5150-II/6505+



Heeboja said:


> Ok I'll change the topic to be more suitable. Give me ideas for good amps in that price range. Metal is my genre, but the amp should have a decent clean also.



is "used" an option for you?


----------



## Heeboja (Apr 23, 2008)

If it's from Europe and from a reliable dude. Preferably shop.


----------



## budda (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd get the valveking.

good cleans, good crunch. will do metal! if you boost it with an overdrive pedal, you're really laughin.

I use the 212 whenever i jammed with my roomie this year (he's a drummer, he bought this amp) and it held up fine for our clean stuff and when i felt like trying to outrun him tempo-wise .

they have a little bit of a reliability issue, but i've only heard a handful of cases. VK's aren't half bad. nothing to write home about, but at that price point i wouldnt expect it to be.

I've heard a hardcore band use a VK halfstack and once i told buddy to turn his mids up, it sounded great.


----------



## lambofhowe (Apr 23, 2008)

Honestly I'd save up and get something that sounds good! That may sound harsh, but the Bugeras just don't have good durability at all. As for the Valveking...if you like it, get it. I could not for the life of me get even a decent sound out of the one I tried. When you by an amp (new) at a ridiculously low price, you are quite likely to grow out of it fast. There's a reason the Valveking and the 6202 or whatever the hell it's called is so cheap. After 3 months of owning a Madison Divinity I was asking myself WHY didn't I just wait and get something that I would dig for years to come. I had to pawn it on Craigslist so I could buy a Framus Dragon, and now I couldn't be happier with my rig. Why not just save up a LITTLE more and get a used 5150?


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Apr 23, 2008)

The Randall RH-50 looks nice, but I believe I remember hearing it was more of a vintage/rock voicing than a metal voice. That was also the problem for me when I had the Valveking 212, I didnt care for the voicing of the amp because it sounded too much like Megadeth as opposed to a modern voiced amp like the 5150. 

I'd say the best bang for your buck tube amps are the Peavey Ultra Plus, 5150, and the Ibanez Thermion. The Vox AD100VTH is also a really good budget amp (I got mine for $300 new), though its not all tube.


----------



## budda (Apr 23, 2008)

an amp doesnt HAVE to be tube to sound good. we stick SS circuitry out front of tube amps anyway lol

[action=budda] waits for the outrage to ensue[/action]


----------



## petereanima (Apr 24, 2008)

for hardcore/metal in this pricerange (i guess its 400-500,- euro?), if it has to be new, i would go with a randall G3 rh150, or if you really want "tube" - i'd say fame studio reverb -> click! but you might need a booster in the front of this one.

for used amps, you can have a look after these (which i think ALL sound better than the VK and the bugera):

Hughes&Kettner Attax
Laney AOR 100
Laney GH50L
Marshall Valvestate 8100 or VS100
Peavey Supreme
Peavey Supreme XL
Peavey Ultra
Peavey XXL
Randall RH100
Randall RH200
Randall RH150G3
Randall RH300G3
Randall Titan
Rath Rangemaster
Vintage Amp Stagemaster 
Engl Straight


or: just save a little more money to hunt after a used engl fireball or peavey 6505. (these are used often cheaper than the old 5150 in europe....)


----------



## Heeboja (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok. Thanks. Can anyone of you give me a good site for used amps? It should ship to Finland and the price range is that 400-500&#8364;


----------



## budda (Apr 24, 2008)

is there kijiji or craigslist over there?


----------



## Heeboja (Apr 24, 2008)

There is a craigslist page for Finland.


----------



## machine_head1 (May 5, 2008)

my valveking sounds amazing


----------



## RipVanWinkle (May 6, 2008)

If the Bugera 6260/6262 are copies of the Peavey 5150/5150II/6560/6505+, then are the 333 and 333XL from Bugera also copies? 



Also, where are some sound clips of the Bugera amps? (Preferably the head/half stack) I havent heard any of them yet.


----------



## st2012 (May 6, 2008)

Is the 333 supposed to sound like one of Dimebag's old amps? I only say that because of his fascination with the number 3. I would guess Warhead but that wasn't a tube amp...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 6, 2008)

The 333 is the XXX I believe, then there's the JSX copy I think? I'm not too sure. It's too bad they'd get sued if they just told us what they were copying, would be a lot simpler


----------



## Josh Lawson (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm skeptical of China making a tube amp, don't get me wrong. However, tons of Chinese made shit is way better than the Western counterparts, like Doc Martins from China are WAY better than the British ones. An amp is a lot more complicated than a shoe, but a computer is even more complicated than a tube amp and the Chinese make PLENTY of computers. People can say what they want about Buger-a, but until REAL reports come in from ACTUAL people owning them for a while who have problems with them, or think they are fine, speculation is all these boards will serve as. Nay saying speculators who don't really know what is going on. My gut says they are crap, but who really knows?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 18, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The 333 is the XXX I believe, then there's the JSX copy I think? I'm not too sure. It's too bad they'd get sued if they just told us what they were copying, would be a lot simpler



The 333 is the JSX copy, though I'm not sure what the difference is between the 333 and the 333XL


----------



## budda (Jun 18, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> I'm skeptical of China making a tube amp, don't get me wrong. However, tons of Chinese made shit is way better than the Western counterparts, like Doc Martins from China are WAY better than the British ones. An amp is a lot more complicated than a shoe, but a computer is even more complicated than a tube amp and the Chinese make PLENTY of computers. People can say what they want about Buger-a, but until REAL reports come in from ACTUAL people owning them for a while who have problems with them, or think they are fine, speculation is all these boards will serve as. Nay saying speculators who don't really know what is going on. My gut says they are crap, but who really knows?



pretty sure its people who've bought them who have said that they are very unreliable. tone? great! cost? great! reliability? about a week..

i just dont get why you'd buy the import when the real thing doesnt cost much more and is known to be quite reliable.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep, they've been out a while, numerous reports, many about poor reliability.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jun 18, 2008)

Valveking is awesome, let no one tell you differnt, i can get an amazing notey metal sounds out of them! Djentsville.


----------



## budda (Jun 18, 2008)

for the record, this thread is 2 months old and pretty much deceased..


----------



## Ishan (Jun 18, 2008)

333 = XXX
333XL = JSX

Too bad they aren't reliable as I'd have snagged a 333XL combo already


----------



## loktide (Jun 18, 2008)

if you want a good reliable amp for little money that'll give you a good metal tone and decent cleans i'd much rather look at a used line 6 flextone head or a marshall 8100... 

or you could save up some more and get a used ENGL fireball, which should be around 700 and will easily outperform any of all aforementioned amps at metal rhythm chunk and cleans


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 18, 2008)

loktide said:


> if you want a good reliable amp for little money that'll give you a good metal tone and decent cleans i'd much rather look at a used line 6 flextone head or a marshall 8100...
> 
> or you could save up some more and get a used ENGL fireball, which should be around 700 and will easily outperform any of all aforementioned amps at metal rhythm chunk and cleans



Eh..I'd say get a real Peavey, you'll be lucky you did. And if you want ultra heavy with chunk and chug..6505 or 5150, that's the way to go. I personally wouldn't hop on the Engl train, honestly I've yet to hear one that outdid the 5150..or any other Peavey for that matter.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 19, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Eh..I'd say get a real Peavey, you'll be lucky you did. And if you want ultra heavy with chunk and chug..6505 or 5150, that's the way to go. I personally wouldn't hop on the Engl train, honestly I've yet to hear one that outdid the 5150..or any other Peavey for that matter.



+1 for people located in the US. in germany/austria etc. the 5150/6505 sell for retarded prices - you can get a new 6505 cheaper than a used 5150. (EUR 1000,- to 1100,-).


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have not played a Bugera yet. I am very interested in it. If you want the Best tone out of Any head the first step is going to be get rid of that Behringer cab!!! I own a Valveking head and couldn't be happier with it. But the cab thing I know from experience. When I first got the head, I did the same thing accept it was a Crate cab. Eventually I traded some gear to a friend for a 5150 Cab. First time I played on the 5150 cab was at band practice. My bassist was playing my rig with the Crate cab, and I plugged in the 5150 cab and WOW...nothing touched it was WAY louder. 
So, what im trying to say is the Valveking is a great amp for the money, and you can replace tubes if you want to change the sound, not to mention the A - A/B knob on the back is AWESOME! But if you're playing through a Cheap cabinet then you're Not going to like it as much.



Ishan said:


> 333 = XXX
> 333XL = JSX
> 
> Too bad they aren't reliable as I'd have snagged a 333XL combo already



Im sure they come with a pretty decent warranty since they're basically made by Behringer. So if anything goes wrong, it will be fixed. Not to mention have you ever seen Anyone that owns one?!? How does people know they're not reliable if No one I talk to owns one? 

I also am interested in the Bugera 333, and when I finally get one, If I do I won't hesitate at all as long as there is a good warranty in place.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 21, 2008)

I know this thread is old, but I've got to say that with the shitty resale value of Peavey (believe me, I know all too well) you'd be a fool to get a Bugera with its low reliability when you could get a used JSX or 6505/5150 for cheap. 

The Bugeras make no sense to me at all.


----------



## noob_pwn (Nov 25, 2008)

i played a 6260 in a shop and it actually sounded good, not as good as my 5150 but insane for such a good price.
and then something popped and it stopped working.

i have never owned any behringer gear that hasn't completely sucked/broke.
stay away, demons be 'ere!


----------

